
DiCE Molecules - jmelkington
https://axial.substack.com/p/axial-dice-molecules
======
Avicebron
Cool technology, does their lead program perform better than Secukinumab?

~~~
jmelkington
Thanks - to be determined on DiCE's lead program; but the idea is to replace
an antibody with a small molecule to gain delivery advantages.

